# National UFO Reporting Center - Records of Latest Sightings



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2013)

Read about the latest reported sightings of UFOs...http://www.nuforc.org/


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2013)

PUNTA GORDA, FLORIDA,   NOVEMBER 10, 2013, @ 19:30 HRS. (EST) - An adult male witnesses an orange   “orb” move across the sky below clouds or overcast ...

Umm ... dude ... it's called "The Sun" ... :uncomfortableness:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2013)

Cam'annn Phil!  Such a negative nelly there!   We were once camping in the wilderness, miles away from everyone, in the Northwest Territories, and at night we saw an unusual moving light that was definitely not a plane or a star.  My husband said that the only possibility was it may have been a satellite.  Regardless, it was an eerie feeling being in the wilds and seeing such an unusual object in the sky...happy it never came down by us.  Not ready for probing by alien beings.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 15, 2013)

> ...happy it never came down by us.  Not ready for probing by alien beings.



Or more likely the Military playing with some new toy.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone else wonder about these triangular UFOs?  Seems a good shape, to my amateur opinion, for a frame to be suspended from a chopper.  It could be fitted with an array of lights and diffusers to obscure the shape size and origin of them and could just be the next big toy for dedicated hoaxers.  The crop circle thing is pretty much blown now.  Pity, I was enjoying that one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Cam'annn Phil!  Such a negative nelly there!   We were once camping in the wilderness, miles away from everyone, in the Northwest Territories, and at night we saw an unusual moving light that was definitely not a plane or a star.  My husband said that the only possibility was it may have been a satellite.  Regardless, it was an eerie feeling being in the wilds and seeing such an unusual object in the sky...happy it never came down by us.  Not ready for probing by alien beings.



Do you realize just how many satellites are orbiting the Earth at any one time? After 56 years of vomiting satellites of all shapes, sizes and purposes into low, medium and elliptical orbits we now have approx. 1,100 of them zipping around up there. Chances are that you're going to see several in your lifetime, and depending where you live that number might be a lot higher. 

Little green men? Only in Warner Brothers cartoons ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, I admit, seein' is believin'.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, I admit, seein' is believin'.



True. I used to feel the same way about ghosts until I saw one. I still believe it was something created solely within my own mind, but _man_, it seemed real. 

I'll pass on the anal probes, too. But if they invited me to come live on their planet I'd be waiting at their boarding ramp with my go-bag in hand. layful:


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 16, 2013)

> I'll pass on the anal probes, too. But if they invited me to come live  on their planet I'd be waiting at their boarding ramp with my go-bag in  hand.



I read a short sci-fi story about the first contact scenario.  It was all going great, exchange of philosophies and technologies all processed through the whizzbang translator gadget the aliens brought with them. The aliens expressed their principal goal in life was to serve other races and improve unilateral Universal love and Peace.  Earth's Honchos were invited on board for a look-see and wandered around and of course, being politicians, one purloined a book he found lying around.  He couldn't read it of course but what the hell?

Time passes and the offer is made to transport a few thousand worthies to the Alien's home world and there was a stampede.  An undisclosed vetting system is used, and they are left with 2,000 willing emigrants.  
As this ecstatic horde of peace and love preaching transcendental flower children are filing aboard the spaceship, the politician spots a translater gadget left unattended and as he had the book with him with the intention of giving back to ease his conscience, he did a quick translation.  The title was "To Serve Man."  Well that's a good sign that it's some kind of bible.  The following pages proved it to be a cook-book. 



Careful what you wish for.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I read a short sci-fi story about the first contact scenario ...



Classic _Twilight Zone_ episode ... 






Interesting bit of trivia - Richard Kiel ("Jaws" from the James Bond movie) played the alien Kanamit.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2013)

When I was much younger and was drinking fairly heavy, I would talk to little green people all the time. Their transportation was pink elephants with tusks made of jello.

On a more serious note, besides the something that lived in my closet each night, I saw one of these triangles on my way to work. Midnight shift. I got out of my car and heard a soft humming noise which I could not relate to. As I looked up, this gigantic tri shaped thingy was directly overhead. It took about 5 minutes to pass over. No lights, just a shadow. 

I've often wondered if this was a blimp of some sort, but it was huge and I don!t know if blimps fly at night. Well, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. :dunno:


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 16, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Read about the latest reported sightings of UFOs...http://www.nuforc.org/


Thanks SeaBreeze, I'm extremely interested in this subject.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't recall seeing the TZ ep,  they used to use some stories from those little sci-fi mags, Amazing and can't remember the others.  Every now and then an ep would pop up and seem very familiar. Somehow the sci-fi was better back then, but most things were as we get older.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh, yeah, both _TZ_ and _Outer Limits_ used a lot of purloined stories from the mags of the '40's and '50's. _TZ_ at least had quite a few written by Sterling himself, and they always gave credit to the original author. I'm not so sure about _OL_ - they were always second-place in my viewing habits.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 17, 2013)

Come on, you visitors from beyond the stars, land on the White House lawn!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Come on, you visitors from beyond the stars, land on the White House lawn!!!



Come on, you aliens
You flyers of spaceships
Come on, you Gray Men and Extraterrestrials
And shine ....

~Pink Floyd


----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2013)

Someone call in Slim Whitman.....(Mars Attacks)


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 17, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Come on, you visitors from beyond the stars, land on the White House lawn!!!



Sure they haven't already?  I know we're wondering what planet our politicians are from.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 17, 2013)

I have maintained for years that they are here and walk amongst us. There are too many far out freakin' weirdos out there for them to be of the human species.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2013)

Area 51 top secret almost blown...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2507495/Area-51s-ultra-secret-cover-blown-photograph.html


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 19, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Someone call in Slim Whitman.....(Mars Attacks)


That part was hysterical!


----------

